# Famous Woodworkers



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

I was asked this question recently and I thought I'd pass it on to the LJ members:

Who is the most famous woodworker?


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

I would suppose to the greater public, Norm Abrahms (*after* Jesus of Nazareth, of course).
To woodworkers it's probably generational; Taye Frid, Sam Maloof to us older guys, David Marks and Marc Spagnuolo to the television/internet generation.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

good choices 
( I know that Marc S. guy!) oh and the Jesus of N. guy )


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

Wayne might be upset if we did not mention Krenov.

Frank Lloyd Wright, Thomas Moser


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

One of the things I like about woodworking is "it's about the work". I don't see much in Norm Abrams that's any greater than many Lumberjocks. Maybe I'm just tired of the whole celebrity obsession thing. There is more entertainment news than real news on the idiot box. Many are famous because they developed a style that caught on, but many times that is just catching a fad not always a sign of master craftsmanship. Many great woodworkers go uncelebrated….kinda like great teachers.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

I'm going with Jesus. I'm more familiar with him than any of the other guys.


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

I think you'd find that everyone in the woodworking community knows Norm Abrahm. I'd hazard a prediction that if one listed their influences for starting woodworking, Norm would come first or second to a family member.

As you move on in woodworking, you will start to become more familiar with Tage Frid, Sam Maloof, Frank Lloyd Wright and James Krenov.

With the internet being such a strong influence in woodworking, I wonder who might be famous to those woodworkers that aren't online? I'd be willing to bet that Uncle Bill and that old guy down the block would be the most famous.

After that, famous or infamous would categorize the people that influence you within your circle. To me, the most famous guys are *Marc Decou*, *Lee Jesberger*, *Neil Lamens*, *David Pruett*, *Thomas Angle*, *Dan Walters*, *Bob Oswin* and the like… a list not meant to be inclusive, but more to make a point.


----------



## North40 (Oct 17, 2007)

Throw Stickley and the Greene Brothers in the mix.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Gosh, Tom, cut that out. I see one you missed, Joesph, Jesus's father. That father and son team is pretty well known. Chippendale, Hepplewhite, Sheraton, Green and Green, Stickley, all the Philedelphia makers as well as the Provicence gang, then there are all those Shakers. There have been some pretty goo dhands over the years so it depends on your point of view.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

don't forget the mouseman ! Robert Thompson

I also especially like the work of Charles Rohlfs


----------



## Harold (Nov 13, 2007)

Famous is a tough one to nail down, now a "most" influential style would be a smaller group. For me the mission style has become the foundation for most of the contemporary work done today I believe, from the Moorish and then Spanish influence for over 1000 years. There have been departures along the way, but over time it has always returned back to the minimalist/fuction first style. This has been reinforced by more and more Asian themed designs which developed much earlier but with very similar outcomes. I think this allowed the master's of the 20th century a historical foundation to build upon, Maloof, Nakashima, and so many others. These men as well the others that recieved less recognition, restored the craft of handmade woodworking and the infinite personal effects it can have in our homes. It really is an exciting time in regards to woodworking, we have so much to to draw from in our work. The late 20th century saw a return to the appreciation and respect for the craft of woodworking, whether it be a maloof chair, rocking for minutes,or the strength to share the natural beauty of nature shown in Nakashima's. I am reluctant to name a name and actually feel bad about those I have mentioned above, just for the simple fact that thier are so many whose name I would not recognize. I cannot deny that "we" all stand upon the shoulders of great masters who's time with us here on the earth has passed for many and is growing short for those that remain. The world is changing so fast.


----------



## North40 (Oct 17, 2007)

I don't know about famous, but this guy is pretty amazing - Livio De Marchi


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

I agree with you Peter , no one can touch this guy . he is beyond amazing 
He is my first choice by a mile.


----------



## Dadoo (Jun 23, 2007)

I'd have to mention Roy Underhill of PBS's Woodwrights Shop. This guy creates neat things using no electricity. It's all about hand tools, treadle lathes, etc. Pretty fascinating stuff.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Chippendale is a famous name that other people recognize.


----------



## Jojo (Jul 11, 2007)

A bunch of quick random thoughts on this:

- We should try not to be so self-centered. I know that this is difficult and the demographics of the website push us towards this but… outside the US (and probably the UK where it has also been broadcasted on TV) nobody knows *Norm*. And I mean *nobody*.

- Outside the hardcore woodworking world, not many know *Maloof*, *Nakashima*, *Krenov*, etc.

- At risk of offending the Woodwhisper… *David Marks*? Who is this guy? Just kidding but, hey, if you don't live in the US an/or don't have cable, you just don't know who this David Something is. And yes, I know well his work and no, I don't particularly like his style. But to each it's own that they say.

So I just guess we should first define what "famous" is. sorry *Debbie*, you just opened the can of worms here. Or it was Pandora's Box. *Don*, do you like this box also? I'm sure this magic word will trigger Don's secret search engine and he'll soon chime in. ;o)

In a broader sense of the term I'd say that *Chippendale* and in a distant second place the *Shakers* would be the most known *by those who aren't wood nuts like we all are.*

Sorry if my heretic opinions have annoyed some of you, I just thought I could add my 2 yen worth of "outside-the-country" point of view.

And yes, I do find awesomely inspiring watching *Norm* on the NYW and I think it goes great lengths as a wonderful display of how to demystify our activity to the eyes of the general public. I just don't think of him as a great woodworker-and specially not a fine woodworker-. For once, he just copies/modifies stuff and (almost) doesn't create anything new and, even more important, I just would like him to drop the damn pneumatic nailer forever. Luckily the magic of television prevents us from seeing the legion of workshop elves that go behind The Master filling the holes and fixing the glue he spread out with the damp sponge…


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Famous was the keyword I honed in on. I didn't want to stray into most influencial. That is personal to each artisan. Jojo has a great point, however. Some of the most famous (or infamous…not gonna name names, wouldn't be prudent I'm doing an imitation of Dana Carvey imitating George Herbert Walker Bush) to folks in the US are completely unknown in the wider world.

And for those who provided links, Thanks!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

no apologies needed. I was just passing along a question and it's great to see different perspectives. 
I don't know "names" and really don't care about "famous" styles etc either.. I just like what I like! 

I'm not interested in famous movie stars-I like what I like regardless of their fame status.
I am not interested in famous singers-I listen to what I like, again regardless of their status (well, as much as status gets them known enough so I can hear them).

Anyway… thanks everyone for taking the time to reply and share your 2cents.

(PS I was told by the person asking the question that if you search the internet for this that "Jesus" is the most famous)


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Thanks Mot! I'm flattered.

After Jesus, I imagine it boils down t what stlye of work we prefer, as that's where we're most likely to study, or read up on.

For me, I suppose it's the eighteenth century guys, mentioned by Tom Angle.

If you consider the conditions those guys worked in, and the lumber, tools, machines they had to work with, it really makes the rest of us pale in comparison.

If I were ever able to go back in time, that's exactly where I would head!! Just to watch those guys.

Lee


----------



## pitbull (Aug 11, 2007)

Another vote for the "mouseman".


----------



## YorkshireStewart (Sep 20, 2007)

Not famous, but would have been had he lived, *Tim Stead *of Scotland is the man whose work totally amazed me when I first saw it some ten years ago. So please excuse me if I use this thread to introduce him to you. He died a young man in 2000. I'm delighted to see that his style lives on, being produced by three craftsmen. http://www.timsteadfurniture.co.uk/ The gallery is well worth a look.


----------



## YorkshireStewart (Sep 20, 2007)

Oh and…, the museum at which I do voluntary work is currently negotiating for some substantial pieces of Mousey Thompson furniture. My fingers are crossed. The Thompson workshop is but an hour away from me and it was there that I first tried an adze on a table top - not too successfully!


----------



## Popintraining (Nov 22, 2007)

I like this guy
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grinling_Gibbons


----------



## JasonH (Dec 2, 2007)

What about Noah? I mean, this cat built an ark, all while the neighbors laughed at him!


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

YS, thanks for the link to Tim Stead's site. That is some amazing and inspiring work for sure.

As for a vote, fame is subjective. I just know what I like. That sounds simplistic but, really, depending an individual's point of view and involvement in the different genres of woodworking, the question yields lots of different opinions (as stated above). I'd like to think woodworking is not prone to the same 'coverage' as the likes of pop stars and movie stars. It would put too much pressure on us to make our joints perfect and finishes flawless.

This said, I'm glad you passed on the question Debbie. I was just exposed to at least two artisans I had never heard of before.


----------



## Chip (Mar 13, 2007)

Terrific blog Deb and I'm with Jeff. I too just learned of a couple of people's work I had never heard of before and that helps me, and I imagine many others, to grow. Very, very nice blog and thank you.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

I meet another famous woodworking this evening. I received a call last night saying that Frank Klausz was in town giving a weekend seminar and asking it I wanted to go.

I was only able to go tonight. But a good time.


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 29, 2007)

Great thread! I'm glad to see others mentioned Jesus and Noah. Jesus was the first one that came to mind for me.


----------



## Wooder (Dec 9, 2006)

I like them all, but I really like this guy.

http://www.handcraftwoodworks.com/

Jimmy


----------



## Mario (Apr 23, 2007)

Another vote for Jesus. Can you imagine how much something that he made would sell for today if it was verified to have been made by him. It would not be on Ebay thats for sure.


----------



## Texasgaloot (Apr 8, 2008)

Just to prove how diversified a group we are 1. I found this topic some 253 days after the last post, and 2. context is everything, isn't it? I was surprised nobody mentioned Duncan Phyfe. I was also surprised that no one brought up ages of wonderful and famous wooden boat or ship builders. Stewart of Yorkshire certainly (if not intentionally) suggested we think outside the box.

But, as a pastor, after all is said and done I'd have to say who my FAVORITE carpenters are (and yes, I know Jesus…)


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

After JC I would Give *Woody Woodpecker *my vote unless there is a famous beaver hanging around. LOL


----------



## Joesworkshop (Aug 28, 2008)

See that everyone missed this question! it was most famous as in 1 person! atleast that's how I read it.
there's alot of great names but, #1 have to say norm Abrams. would have said Jesus but,you would be shocked on how many people don't know Jesus was a wood worker! but,everyone even people who don't woodwork knows who Norm is. He may not be the best but,he sure is the most Famous!


----------



## JacknHaddie (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi all. I am new to the group and joined really to get your expert advise on what these wood canisters are made of and if anyone has heard of the person who made them. Rudolf Feobel (the "o" has an umlaut over it) He is apparently a German guy who exhibited at some point with some talent. I can email photos directly to anyone who can help ID either wood type or craftsmanship


----------



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

Sam Maloof is my famous wood worker of choice.


----------



## LesB (Dec 21, 2008)

Has anyone defined "woodworker". It was once explained to me that a carpenter works with 1/4" tolerances, a cabinet builder 1/16" and a furniture maker 1/64" or less. Are they all considered woodworkers? Is a house framer using 2X4s a woodworker, or is it a "finish carpenter" who does the door moldings and base boards who is a woodworker? Do you have to get to the furniture maker level to qualify?
I think Jesus was actually described as a "carpenter". 
Frank L. Wright was an architect I don't recall him actually building anything himself. Does that qualify him?

Jimmy Carter is a woodworker and he is pretty famous; he builds houses with Habitat for Humanity and he has also made some nice furniture in his own shop so he covers the gamut. He is certainly famous.

Among my friends and family I am a famous woodworker. I hope it is the same for all of you.


----------



## JuniorJoiner (Dec 24, 2008)

I would like to throw one more name into the mix.
charles hayward. really, he pioneered modern woodworking. writing many books on the subject, when no one else was. and i have quite a few copies of the uk magazine woodworker. which i think predates any other regular woodworking mag around today. not that i don't think that maloof and frid did alot for publicizing our craft. i just think hayward started it. 
i'm sure if you asked the older guys, haywards name would come up.


----------



## donnyTop5 (May 9, 2009)

itsme_timd that is an awesome pic of radioactive caucasian Jesus, very kitchy. I've recently become a fan of Wharton Esherick, been a fan of Jesus for awhile….


----------



## dmoney (Dec 20, 2009)

if this question were on family feud what would the general public say? I'd guess bob vila.


----------



## woodworkerscott (Sep 12, 2010)

Hands down I would have to say Sam Maloof, but probably Norm Abram is better known. 
The posts that claim Jesus is the most famous are rediculous. Jesus was not a woodworker, he was a carpenter. Not the same; I do both and they are not the same thing. Not to mention, it is probably historically incorrect that Jesus was a carpenter. If he was then he didn't have much work. What do you have in the holy land?...Sand. Not much grows there in the sand. Sam Maloof went to the midddle east when he worked for the State Department and said there was NO wood there.. what little there was had to be imported. Back in the days of Jesus there was not a big shipping trade so sources of wood had to be minimal. No, Jesus is not a famous woodworker.


----------



## docholladay (Jan 9, 2010)

Well, the obvious choice for most famous here on LJ's would have to be A1Jim. Nobody can be on the LJ website for more than about 30 seconds without seeing or reading something he has contributed. Just kidding. I know my first thought was Norm Abrams just because, as has been stated, watching his show kind of de-mystified the whole process and made it approachable enough that I wanted to give it a try. One name that did not get mentioned is Scott Phillips, "The American Woodshop." In Europe, their might be David Free of "The Great British Woodshop." Not necessarily great woodworkers or designers, but certainly contribute to the promotion and education of woodworking as a hobby and to the general public. The thing I always liked about Norm Abrams is that he never seemed to get into all of the celebrity hype either. He seemed to like th idea of helping others to be willing to give it a try. Albeit with a lot of really cool power tools.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

Al Boreland second to only Tim "The Toolman" Taylor. 
Seriously, I never thought much about "famous" woodworkers before. I guess because I don't watch the woodworking shows. I recognize a lot of these names that are being thrown around, because they are mentioned in a lot of the woordwoking magazines I've real. Some of these guys though, in my opinion, are just like a lot of the guys that build hotrods on TV when I was doing mechanic work. They are entertainment personalities.


----------



## BigTiny (Jun 29, 2010)

Jesus never finished his apprenticeship. Joseph was the wood worker in the family. His Son went into the clergy.

I'd say Noah takes front row center. Without him and his boat build, we'd all be drowned.


----------



## petemohr (Dec 11, 2009)

. . . and soon to be famous:

http://www.thomasjmacdonald.com/index.html

p


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

> Hands down I would have to say Sam Maloof, but probably Norm Abram is better known.
> The posts that claim Jesus is the most famous are rediculous. Jesus was not a woodworker, he was a carpenter. Not the same; I do both and they are not the same thing. Not to mention, it is probably historically incorrect that Jesus was a carpenter. If he was then he didn t have much work. What do you have in the holy land?...Sand. Not much grows there in the sand. Sam Maloof went to the midddle east when he worked for the State Department and said there was NO wood there.. what little there was had to be imported. Back in the days of Jesus there was not a big shipping trade so sources of wood had to be minimal. No, Jesus is not a famous woodworker.
> 
> - woodworkerscott


If a Jesus actually existed, he would probably have been a stone mason.


----------



## JADobson (Aug 14, 2012)

> If a Jesus actually existed,


According to Bart Ehrman (no friend of orthodox Christian thought) ""He [Jesus] certainly existed, as virtually every competent scholar of antiquity, Christian or non-Christian, agrees"

If he was who he said he was may be up for debate but existence as a historical figure no.



> he would probably have been a stone mason.
> 
> - Dark_Lightning


Correct.


----------

